# Kiwis that disappeared that you miss



## Monika H. (Oct 1, 2019)

I miss Gengar and Venus the most.
I also miss @Heinrich Himmler, he was really cool.


----------



## Japanese Jesus (Oct 1, 2019)

I miss the gasoline huffer and LagoonaBlue.


----------



## ES 195 (Oct 1, 2019)

Don't worry about Gengar, all we have to do is trade @Haunter and they'll be back.

I missed @Piss but he came back as @Pissmaster General so that's cool. It seems quite a few members who left came back under different names, so even if they never reveal who they used to be you can be happy knowing they're still bringing whatever you miss about them back.


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 1, 2019)

Here lies @Heinrich Himmler: voted sexiest kiwi 2018


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 1, 2019)

Testacles Maximus and Give Her The D


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 1, 2019)

Cricket said:


> Here lies @Heinrich Himmler: voted sexiest kiwi 2018


My biggest regret is not hitting that hot piece of Nazi ass


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 1, 2019)

Monika H. said:


> My biggest regret is not hitting that hot piece of Nazi ass


He was hotter than a Dachau oven


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 1, 2019)

Strangely blastdoors. We clashed at first, but then I grew to be interested by the fella.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 1, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler
Give Her The D
Testacles Maximus
Jacob Harrison (I'm surprised he never got fully halal'd)

I also miss @SailorJupiter and Internet War Criminal from way back in the day. 

They were among my favorite posters when I first signed up. Sailor Jupiter might still be here since I was able to tag her but Internet War Criminal disappearing was just downright strange


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 1, 2019)

Already said this in the Dynastia "thread" but yeah I liked his style.
I also miss that Ron /pol/ guy. His son is more digestible to the mainstream but lacks the same pizzazz his old man had.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Oct 1, 2019)

I miss Ron /pol/.
Sometimes I can still see his shitposts.


----------



## Give Her The D (Oct 1, 2019)

Rand /pol/ said:


> Give Her The D





Syaoran Li said:


> Give Her The D



I'm still here, cunts. Surprised how few of people could tell this was my new account, it was fairly obvious.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Oct 1, 2019)

Mourning Dove


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 1, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> I'm still here, cunts. Surprised how few of people could tell this was my new account, it was fairly obvious.


You give me serious hope for Himmy to be back on a new account as well


----------



## ES 195 (Oct 1, 2019)

Isn't @heyilikeyourmom Testacles Maximus? I just kind of assumed so since yourmom is a familiar kiwi.


----------



## Christ Cried (Oct 1, 2019)

That Jesus Wept guy seemed like a swell fellow


----------



## Iliveinacrashingskyrim (Oct 1, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> I'm still here, cunts. Surprised how few of people could tell this was my new account, it was fairly obvious.


Welcome back!


----------



## NeroRisotto (Oct 1, 2019)

Smelvin, Bungleboy, and (assuming his current hiatus is a long one), GethN7. I know them all from another forum somewhere.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Oct 1, 2019)

They were all faggots and I'm glad they are gone.


----------



## Give Her The D (Oct 1, 2019)

Monika H. said:


> You give me serious hope for Himmy to be back on a new account as well



Someone on Discord told me people actually miss me, which I still highly doubt considering I acted like a retard the last few months. Summerfags make me go into a psychotic break every time it seems, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 1, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler was a good friend and so was Sexy Times Hitler. Who will I have sexy times with now.  And Sword Fighter Super, I wonder where he went.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 1, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> Heinrich Himmler was a good friend and so was Sexy Times Hitler. Who will I have sexy times with now.  And Sword Fighter Super, I wonder where he went.


Lucky you, I never got any sex time with Himmler and Hitler


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 1, 2019)

Newfriend said:


> Isn't @heyilikeyourmom Testacles Maximus?


How dare.  That guy was a fucking idiot.


----------



## Lioness (Oct 1, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> And Sword Fighter Super, I wonder where he went.



@NOT Sword Fighter Super


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 1, 2019)

Lioness said:


> @NOT Sword Fighter Super


But he's not him, he clearly says he's NOT


----------



## Maiseisinthetea (Oct 1, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> I'm still here, cunts. Surprised how few of people could tell this was my new account, it was fairly obvious.


Welcome back!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 1, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> I'm still here, cunts. Surprised how few of people could tell this was my new account, it was fairly obvious.


NO ESCAPE.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 1, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> Heinrich Himmler was a good friend and so was Sexy Times Hitler. Who will I have sexy times with now.  And Sword Fighter Super, I wonder where he went.


I personally miss Nekromantik and Sploogies.  They were cool for weemon.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 1, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> Someone on Discord told me people actually miss me, which I still highly doubt considering I acted like an exceptional individual the last few months. Summerfags make me go into a psychotic break every time it seems, Jesus Christ.


Sure, blame the summerfags.


----------



## Clop (Oct 1, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Sure, blame the summerfags.


Newfriends*


----------



## Lunete (Oct 1, 2019)

Dynastia. Say what you want about the guy but watching him dox that idiot in the amberlynn subform was pretty hilarious.
RIP in pepperoni you gas huffing sperg.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 1, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Heinrich Himmler
> Give Her The D
> Testacles Maximus
> Jacob Harrison (I'm surprised he never got fully halal'd)
> ...


Did Jacob Harrison actually leave?
He’d threaten that a lot and then usually come back the next day.

Edit: Oh shit, he _is_ gone.
RIP true king of England.


----------



## Mage (Oct 1, 2019)

I miss @purpleboy. 
The OAG thread wouldn't be anything without him.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 1, 2019)

Lunete said:


> Dynastia. Say what you want about the guy but watching him dox that idiot in the amberlynn subform was pretty hilarious.
> RIP in pepperoni you gas huffing sperg.


His style and humor were half the reason I kept reading the forum back when I first found it.  The dude knew how to make anything funny.


----------



## {o}P II (Oct 1, 2019)

Someone should make a memorial for a the lost souls who were became MIA during the doxing


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Oct 1, 2019)

I miss myself before starting using this new account.

Makes me wonder which new identity the abbo fucker is using nowadays.


----------



## queerape (Oct 1, 2019)

Huff on in Abbo Heaven, my trap queen.


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 2, 2019)

>missing the kind of weirdos who would have belonged to a forum like this in the first place


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 2, 2019)

MrTroll said:


> >missing the kind of weirdos who would have belonged to a forum like this in the first place


Us weirdos gotta stick together.
Or not.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 2, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Us weirdos gotta stick together.
> Or not.


The selfish part of me wants us all to stay here together forever.

But the selfless part of me that wants what’s best for the world knows we belong out in public where we can make a difference.


----------



## MysticMisty (Oct 6, 2019)

There's a lot of CWCki Forums oldfags I miss, but off the top of my head I miss DykesDykesChina. I heard he's legit dead though so obviously he's never able to come back.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Oct 6, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler, CasualSeppuku and Melchett


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 6, 2019)

Give Her The D


----------



## Human Flesh (Oct 7, 2019)

HIVidaBoheme said:


> Heinrich Himmler, CasualSeppuku and Melchett


Did you guys kill them or something?


----------



## Petronella (Oct 7, 2019)

Bitch I Might Be and AtroposHeart


----------



## I hate children? (Oct 7, 2019)

Dorsia.Reservation


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 7, 2019)

I still miss @The Knife.   I think she's a teacher so she's busy doing actual functional adult stuff instead of farting around here.
(And I *heard* that the reason she left in the first place is that TheKnife'sHusbando (her IRL husband)  had been getting weird in chat and people were starting to save examples. They both decided to leave.)


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 7, 2019)

I miss the original @Deadpool, the guy I killed so I could take over this account. People told me it wasn't worth killing someone over an account on an obscure shit posting forum, but I'd like to think I've proven them wrong.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 8, 2019)

I Came To Play


----------



## HeyYou (Oct 8, 2019)

All you autists came back anyways, I feel bad for being a faggot and mourning you.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 8, 2019)

MysticMisty said:


> There's a lot of CWCki Forums oldfags I miss, but off the top of my head I miss DykesDykesChina. I heard he's legit dead though so obviously he's never able to come back.


Yes, apparently it was a staphylococcal infection.
I never knew him, but RIP.


----------



## Big Nasty (Oct 8, 2019)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I still miss @The Knife.   I think she's a teacher so she's busy doing actual functional adult stuff instead of farting around here.
> (And I *heard* that the reason she left in the first place is that TheKnife'sHusbando (her IRL husband)  had been getting weird in chat and people were starting to save examples. They both decided to leave.)


The Knife and TheKnife'sHusbando were the driving force behind Lewd Crew, right? I think there were some... borderline illegal stuff or at least of a very questionable nature posted there. I also think they had powerleveled a bit too hard.


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo, Sailor_Jupiter, and DykesDykesChina (may he rest in peace). fyre_fly was fun to talk to about makeup, too.


----------



## Big Nasty (Oct 13, 2019)

@Smutley


----------



## ForgedBlades (Oct 13, 2019)

_leave for a month
come back
no mention of me in this thread _

Oh, okay. I see how it is.


----------



## beautiful person (Oct 13, 2019)

I kinda miss Connor Bible lmao. That kid was a hoot

Though I guess that's more of a 'cow gone dark' thing. OG Halal


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 14, 2019)

@adorable bitch


----------



## Hal (Oct 14, 2019)

Black Waltz said:


> @adorable bitch


I agree


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 14, 2019)

Ihatechildren said:


> Dorsia.Reservation



I miss that one. They were always fun to talk about royal gossip with.


----------



## Casta Spersions (Oct 22, 2019)

@Hellfire - Jake and Becky's threads just aren't the same.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 15, 2020)

@SubtleInvitation 

Farewell, my good friend.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 16, 2020)

@Sin the Moon Daddy

Seemed like a nice guy and his posts were generally good to read.


----------



## Aria (Mar 22, 2020)

i miss my boy @J A N D E K


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Mar 22, 2020)

too all our kiwi homies!


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 22, 2020)

I miss @Vorhtbame


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 22, 2020)

@Sprig of Parsley always had interesting things to say. Miss seeing him around.

He might have just changed his name during the compromise and I haven't recognized him yet, but I haven't seen @Fat Pikachu around for the longest time either. He was fun.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 22, 2020)

@Clop. Fucking birb left without saying goodbye.


----------



## Valstrax (Mar 22, 2020)

One user I honestly miss greatly (even though I admit I never really met him before) was Bernard Buttfart, he seemed like a pretty nice guy and I loved his LiSA-esque art style for MSPaint. Another one who I actually looked up to a lot when I was just a wee lurker was DykesDykesChina. Rest in peace, king.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 22, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> @Sin the Moon Daddy
> 
> Seemed like a nice guy and his posts were generally good to read.



? He's still here, unless he was banned like 2 days ago.

for me, it's Cricket, Hexenbiest, XYRichard and a couple other Greerspergs who I am forgetting the names of.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 22, 2020)

Come back, @Cricket.

Come back, @Kurt Sibling!


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 22, 2020)

off the top of my head:

@Black Waltz
@Derbydollar
@IAmNotDavid
@Teri-Teri
@J A N D E K
@Kevin Spencer

(all I can recall at the moment)


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 22, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> ? He's still here, unless he was banned like 2 days ago.
> 
> for me, it's Cricket, Hexenbiest, XYRichard and a couple other Greerspergs who I am forgetting the names of.



I stopped seeing him post. What’s he get banned for?


----------



## Oglooger (Mar 22, 2020)

Hulk Hogan.


----------



## J A N D E K (Apr 24, 2020)

@dysentery
@Outer Party Member
@Feels Over Reals

Three holes in my heart.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Apr 24, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I stopped seeing him post. What’s he get banned for?



I said he wasn't banned.  He changed his avatar though, that's maybe why you've missed some of his posts.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Apr 24, 2020)

I miss @entropyseekswork, they made some killer OPs.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 24, 2020)

Pineapple Fox said:


> I miss @entropyseekswork, they made some killer OPs.



you tagged the banned impostor...the real entropyseekswork had her account annihilated.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 24, 2020)

@Y2K Baby 
Lost too early. ;_;7


----------



## Cuck Shack (Apr 24, 2020)

I miss LagoonaBlue. Her autism is glorious.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 25, 2020)

I miss my man @Fishkill. Watch out for those falling ceiling fans, brother.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Apr 25, 2020)

@Shiversblood please come back to us!


----------



## Recoil (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey @EasyPeasy, we could really use a delegate from Norf FC with an astonishing prescription drug intake


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Apr 25, 2020)

I miss that @Floop guy


----------



## Mr Himmler (Apr 25, 2020)

I miss @Null , now he only comes on when a new death fat puts out a feeder video.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 26, 2020)

I unironically miss @Connor Bible 






_You're working for me now..._


----------



## General Disarray (Apr 26, 2020)

@Internet War Criminal.


----------



## Liber Pater (Apr 26, 2020)

emspex. At least Dynastia came back.


----------



## WEEDle (Apr 26, 2020)

@Unique Otter I want to let you know I enjoyed that RPG Maker game you recommended back in 2016 and played through the whole thing twice. Romancing Walker was the game for anyone who is interested. Basic little JRPG from 2001 that captures a lot of what I loved about the genre from the SNES/Early PS1 era.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Apr 27, 2020)

Recoil said:


> Hey @EasyPeasy, we could really use a delegate from Norf FC with an astonishing prescription drug intake


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 28, 2020)

big baby jesus said:


> I miss my man @Fishkill. Watch out for those falling ceiling fans, brother.



wait...did he really die?


----------



## VacuousSpooder (Apr 28, 2020)

@Hellfire and @emspex


----------



## Nut-Roaster the 2nd (Apr 28, 2020)

Haven't seen @ShittyRecolor since Corona-chan hit. I miss doing Art jams with 'em.


----------

